

If you could be a genius in one skill, which one would you choose? - Tichy
http://www.quora.com/Parenting/If-you-could-be-a-genius-in-one-skill-which-one-would-you-choose?srid=or4&st=ns

======
ankurdhama
Skill which allows me to learn other skills quickly

~~~
Tichy
Which one would that be? Perhaps memory techniques?

------
woah
l33t h4x0r1ng

